# Where Should I Stay Bismark or Jamestown?



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Okay looks like we are going to spend the night in Calgary and then from there hop down through Montana and get onto 94 I think. That goes through Bismark and Jamestown. We will most likely stay the night at one of those places and then drive to Wisconsin. Any recommendations on which of the two cities we should stay?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Try to get to Jamestown they hav a nice comfort inn right off 94 and there are a bunch of resonably priced restaraunts on the same exit. Depending where you are going to in Wisconsin you will still have 14 hrs left to drive so I would leave early :lol:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Bis is a larger city with a better variety of eating places. Jamestown will get you about 100 miles farther down the road.

Fargo is another 1 1/2 hrs if road conditions are good. The resaon I mention this is the speed limit change[ND-75mph MN-70 WI 65]I made these runs to WI many times I found it hard to drive the slower limits after hiting the border. MN and WI are both very tough on fines and are tough on enforcement also.

BUCKLE UP!

What part of WI are you heading too?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Chop, If you're going to make it to Jamestown, you might as well drive a little further and stay in Fargo. If not, just stop in Bismarck.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I would stay in Bismark.....I love that town.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ron G we are first going to Wisconsin Rapids WI (by Stevens Point) and then to Forest Jct (by Appleton). So now it is between Bis and Fargo. It will all depend on the girls and the weather. Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Chopper - 
If you stay in Bismarck, pull off at Exit 160, there are several hotels there and a few restaurants too. Plus its easy on and off I-94. 
Fargo is 192 miles East of Bismarck, going the speed limit you can get there in less than 3 hours. There are many options in Fargo on where to stay and eat, so if you would like shoot me a PM and I'll fill you in, since I live in Fargo. 
Safe travels!!

H2OfowlND


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

Porkchop, are you familiar with the Stevens Point area? The reason I ask, is, I will probably end up going to school out there, and I'm trying to find out as much as I can about the area. I understand they have great trout and smallie fishing, as well as a great wildlife bio. department. I'd stay in Bismarck or Fargo. If you make it Jamestown, your almost to Fargo, and if it's too late to keep going, stop in Bis. There are alot of cheaper motels off the State Street Exit, and tons of resturants on that strip.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Falconer_3 I have only been there once to visit when my wife's brother got married. It seemed like a nice enough place. Lots of deer around and saw some turkeys as well. There was a nice stream/river that my father in law said was good for trout. My brother in law went to college there. If you have specific questions send me a PM or e-mail and I will forward to him and maybe he can answer them.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Now stop dissin Jamestown Boys!!!!

Nothing wrong with the Comfort in in Jamestown. Resturants right across the street, hey your looking for a bed, not a nightclub right???

Basically drive till your pooped, and find a room.

I thought this one was going to be where to come when it is time to whaxk some SOB's. I was going to voluteer my guest room in exchange for using you r dekes with you :beer:  

Falconer, are you thinking Wildlife biology? If you are PM me, might have some thoughts of interest for you.....


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Sodak, you know we aint dissin J-town! :beer: Its just in the middle of no mans land.. except in about a month!! :sniper:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

comon d-kluk, bring back ed, we all know that ole 8 had a great race and he's the best. just bring him back, just bring him back


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'd stay at Bismarck or Jamestown, they are smaller towns and real easy to locate what you need. Jamestown is probaly the least expensive.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Stevens Point is a great place to bow hunt for Deer hunt lots of public land nearby (Gun hunting is ok also) but you will need a tree stand ( just for the benefit of the rest of the North Dakotans a tree is a very tall plant that you climb up to be above the deer :lol: ) IF you hunt the gun season don't try to pattern deer just find an escape trail and sit there all day opening day( can you say tons of deer hunters) let them work for you they all get up and go eat lunch at about 11am and if you stay in your stand you will get a deer between 11 and 1pm without fail. I've killed deer in that area every year for thirty years doing that. There are some really nice public areas about 10 miles north of town. When the grouse cycle is up ruffed grouse hunting is also excellent. There is good walleye fishing in the spring on the river. Turkey hunting is also good but getting a tag is a little bit of a hassle. Wisconsin also has excellent trout streams. You really need to get into bow hunting for deer and grouse hunting (which is a little harder if you live on campus because you won't have a dog) to really enjoy the fall. The last week of October and the first two weeks of November there are bucks running all over making for some very exciting bow hunting.


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

well, I won't have to get used to tree stand hunting, that's what I already do, and let me say, It's about ten times superior to every other form of deer hunting. I probably will not live on campus, and I'll have my dog with me. I don't think I could live a year away from the pup. I haven't decided yet if I will start out at Steven's Point, or if I will get my first two years somewhere else, but the dog lives with me. I realize that most schools require you to live in the dorms the first year, but there are ways around it if you know the right people and go through the right process


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Falconer you will love Stevens Point!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

A good friend of mine went to school there, and to this day I'll tell him that it was the best four years of my life!!! (before the wife of course) :lol: That is one great party in Point!! I gotta agree with Bob's post (first for that) :lol: You'll have the time of your life!! !! :beer: "Frank and Earnies" Bob ?? :bartime: 8) :beer: :drunk: 8) :bartime: uke:


----------

